# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  перенос из ТиС 9.2 в бух 4.5

## deniska6666

Здравствуйте! Не подскажете есть ли такая обработка? Стандартная только фактуры умеет переносить. Суть такова- в ТиСе есть документы (реализация, счёт фактура, надо переносить эти доки в бух 4.5 как отгрузка товаров, продукции, счёт-фактура соответственно. Коды везде совпадают. Заранее спасибо=)

----------


## gfulk

Обработка будет бессмысленна. Стандартно переносятся операции, в итоге вы получаете в бухгалтерии все те же данные, что и в торговле. Если будете переносить документами - будет беда. Тот же расчет себестоимости. В итоге - получите расхождение информации в бухии и торговле

----------


## AVS300

как правило совпадения себестоимости и не требуется, но стандартной такой обработки нет, необходима работа специалиста.

----------


## deniska6666

спасибо! обработка сделана=)) если кому надо пишите сюда, переносит реализацию и счёт-фактуры=)

----------


## pikimiki

поделитесь пожалуйста свое обработкой. Заранее спасибо

----------


## Dim112

Присоединяюсь к последней просьбе.

----------


## Marita

> спасибо! обработка сделана=)) если кому надо пишите сюда, переносит реализацию и счёт-фактуры=)



Очень, нужна, поделитесь

----------


## voffffka

скиньте тоже пожалуйста если не сложно

----------


## Sntim

Присоединяюсь к просьбе.  Скиньте пожалуйста если не сложно.

----------


## AlexKr

Тоже присоединяюсь к просьбе. Скиньте пожалуйста и мне.

----------


## @net

И мне ооочень нужна обработка! Пожалуйста!

----------


## tatya

А можно и мне обработку

----------


## bvvaul

И мне пожалуйста обработку

----------


## Alexnagtsk

А можно и мне. Друзья просили помочь...
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Nattallek

и мне можно:blush:

----------


## fantasy

меня такая проблема,мне нужно выгрузить документы из ТС 7.7 в УСН,стандартным путем выгружаются только документы поступления и перемещения,а им нужно документы реализации,что делатьИ?

----------


## alexandr_ll

Для стандартного переноса из ТИС 9.2 в Бухгалтерию 4.5 используется Обработка "Сервис"-"Выгрузка в 1С Бухгалтерию 4.5"
При этом в виде отдельных документов выгружаются только счета-фактуры и кассовые ордера (соотв. флажки)
Все остальные операции (реализация, списание, комплектация и др.) выгружаются по флажку "Проводки", корреспонденции их описаны в справочнике "Хозяйственные операции". то есть в Бухгалтерии по каждому документу ТиС появится операция с теми же суммами и субконто.
Для стандартного переноса из ТИС 9.2 в УСНО 1.3 используется внешняя Обработка CT92_U13.ert с правилами обмена \RT92_U13.xml
В правилах описано в том числе и выгрузка документов реализации, так что выгрузка должна работать.

----------


## Nezabudka1979

> спасибо! обработка сделана=)) если кому надо пишите сюда, переносит реализацию и счёт-фактуры=)


 Можно поделиться такой обработкой. ОЧ нужно.

----------

